# some advice needed on when my treatment is likely to start



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi

i am doing egg share as a donor, my clinic phoned me last week to say they have a recip' for my eggs (YEY) and to phone them on day one of my next period.

can anyone tell me what will happen next and when, will i start down regging on day 21 of that period or will i have to go on the pill first?? the nurse didn't mention anything about the pill or starting any injections, etc (but then i didn't ask either - which i should have done i know but was too excited and didn't think to)

i will phone them soon anyway to check as i have got to phone them anyway to check if they have a sperm donor for me yet, but any advice would be great.

thanks 

whisks


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Whisks

I have shared at the Lister.  All clinics are different but at the Lister you could be on the contraceptive pill for anywhere between 2 weeks and 5 weeks, to synch your cycle to your recipients.  When you have a bleed you have a baseline scan 3-5 days into the bleed.  If all ok at baseline scan you'll start stimming.

Maybe your treatment will be delayed because of the sperm issue   but then maybe they want to know when your next period starts because they want you to go for baseline scan on that cycle?

You're probably best of ringing the Nurses at your clinic and asking them if you will be going on the pill, how long they think for and then what happens next.

It is very exciting when you get the call isnt it! 

I would call then as they will be the only ones who can tell you exactly what the situation is

Wishing you loads of luck  

x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi nic

thanks for you advice. yeah i think i will phone them tomorrow. also the nurse who phoned me thought i had a donor already, which i did but then i was told i was not able to use him after all  however she said that wouldn't be a problem and that a donor will be found by the time i am at that stage so fingers crossed  

hey i hope your right and maybe they do want me to go for my baseline scan on my next cycle.

yes was very excited when i got the call, i couldn't believe it  

thanks
whisks x


----------

